# Bees in the wall



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

We have honey bees that have been living in our wall since last summer. It is just getting warm enough now that they are slowly starting so show signs of activity. I know where the hole is that they use as their entrance and, like a good researcher, I've consulted Youtube )) about how to encourage them to move. 
The method I found is to make a long cone of wire mesh and put it over the entrance/exit that the bees are using, with the end of the cone somewhere near the hive into which you are hoping they will move. So, I have a hive, I can make the wire mesh cone, but...am I kidding myself here? Is this really possible? I want to get the bees out alive.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, it is possible, but not the way you are planning. Here is how to do it.


http://www.worldwidebeekeeping.com/forum/index.php/topic,29.0.html


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

There was an Iddee on BeeSource years ago, zat you? We may have had a discussion or two...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The comb needs to be cut out and removed along with removing the bees. If you don't you will end up with bees right back there. Not to mention you will be attracting all kinds of bugs and mice to the old comb if you manage to successfully remove all the bees.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for the link, Iddee!

TxMex, yes we are planning on opening the wall as well to remove the comb - I do remember reading that more bees will show up if we don't. I was just hoping to get the bees safely out first if it's at all possible.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, Earthling, that's me. Been here on HST for about 9 years, too.
Been keeping bees for about 38 years.

Although it is best to clean out the wall and pack insulation or similar in it to discourage future swarms, it isn't necessary if all entrances are sealed tightly. After a successful trapout, the bees will remove all the honey from the wall and only dry comb will remain. Mice and other pests won't be a problem then.

The trouble comes about when bees are killed and the honey is left in the wall. Then thousands of dollars in damage can result.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Contact your local beekeeping club. I'm sure that someone would love to come remove the bees for you. Also, check craigslist. I run adds on craigslist for swarm and bee removal and I know quite a few other beekeepers do the same thing.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

Iddee said:


> Yes, Earthling, that's me. Been here on HST for about 9 years, too.
> Been keeping bees for about 38 years.


Only 11 years for me. Still visit BeeSource once in a blue moon, if only to see how many posts Michael has racked up. Troutsqueezer moniker there.


----------

